# Robert Lewis Orcilla Mixture



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

Popped a new tin tonight, Robert Lewis 'Orcilla Mixture'. This is a good old fashioned english/oriental style mixture with no latakia! Opening the tin the first smell is a light wood smoke, after the smokeyness comes the old english fruit cake smell (my mum used to make the stuff, took a month and you hung it like a virginia ham, etc).. Not too bad at all..

Opening the tin, the seal was tight and still pressurised but the tobacco looked and felt dry to the touch. You can see on the paper its oils and residue were soaking into it... I did a rough sort and its not the most QA'd cut, I had a few pieces of stem mixed in, lots of ribbon cut and some rough shag cut

Packed my bowl lightly and it light and puffed up very nicely. It smoked very dry and light, the bowl stayed lit the entire time and you had to be gentle on the draw, I could see it being a fast burner. Its seems very subtle on the flavours and very light on the nicotine. No gurgling through the entire bowl so moisture content is not high... its probably pretty excellent right out of the tin!


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

where did you pick up the tin?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I tried Orcilla a couple of months ago, and while I enjoyed the first few bowls, the flavor seemed to disappear within a week of opening the tin. Now, I knew I preferred to smoke my Oriental mixtures pretty continuously after opening the tin, as this has happened to me before, but never in a week before I could even make a decent dent in the tin.


----------

